# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Tablet turbo x μαυρη οθόνη

## ΝΙΚΗ-Μ

Καλησπέρα ,

Έχουμε ενα ταμπλετ turbo x , το οποιο σήμερα μετά την δεύτερη τουμπα απο τον γιο μου, βγαζει μαυρη οθόνη
Την πρώτη φορά απλα το κουμπωσα κ συνεχισε να δουλευει.την δευτερη ανοιξε παλι κ ξεκολλησε μεσα..η οθονη.εσβησε,αναψε για λιγο κ έλεγε προβλημα στη SIM κ τέλος. Φωτιζει αλλά εχει μαυρες γραμμες στην οθόνη

Καμιά ιδέα τι να κανω;

----------


## manolo

Το πιθανότερο -σχεδόν σίγουρο δηλαδή - είναι με τη δεύτερη τούμπα η οθόνη να παρέδωσε το πνεύμα.. :Unsure:  Τώρα για τη SIM μάλλον με τη πτώση, έχει μετακινηθεί από τη θέση της και θέλει βγάλσιμο και ξανά τοποθέτηση στο SIM tray.

----------


## ΝΙΚΗ-Μ

Έτσι φαίνεται....
Ξεχασα να πω ότι δεν εχει sim...αλλά αυτό έβγαζε
Εντάξει ,παλιό είναι,τα χει παίξει γενικά ,ηταν κ αργο...απλά έλεγα μήπως υπάρχει κατι να κάνω

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## manolo

Η εγγύηση δεν υπάρχει πλέον εφόσον έπεσε οπότε για να το φτιάξεις στο ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ δεν συμφέρει. Μόνη περίπτωση, αν θέλεις να το κρατήσεις, είναι μόνο από το part number της οθόνης να τη βρεις σε κάποιο από τα ebay, κ.α. σε καλή τιμή και την παραγγείλεις την οθόνη και έπειτα να στην τοποθετήσει κάποιος τεχνικός στη περιοχή σου.

----------


## ΝΙΚΗ-Μ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Θα το κοιταξω κάποια στιγμή,αν κ μάλλον δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.
Ευτυχώς είχα μεταφέρει φωτογραφίες κλπ σε νέο ταμπλετ

----------

mikemtb73 (27-07-19)

----------

